
Webmention: Simple web standard to notify any URL when mentioned across the web - pcr910303
https://webmention.net
======
CarelessExpert
Also Microformats:

[http://microformats.org/](http://microformats.org/)

And micropub:

[https://indieweb.org/Micropub](https://indieweb.org/Micropub)

Webmention + microformats + micropub = distributed social comments, likes,
reshares, etc, with blogs.

------
corybrown
15+ years later, we will try to standardize something that's barely used
anymore

> This is a similar "Linkback" mechanism to the ones of Refback, Trackback,
> and Pingback. It uses a different protocol, though, and thus should be
> discoverable through its own link relation type.

~~~
miohtama
Pingbacks, during the WordPress glory era, where killed by spam. Everything
that is unauthenticated or weakly authenticated messaging without centralised
censors will turn to a spam channel. How do new protocols avoid this?

~~~
CarelessExpert
At minimum Webmention requires the originating site to be hosting content that
actually references the mentioned page.

Spammers would then have to host the location where the spam is located, and
then you can block them.

But, frankly, this isn't actually a solved problem yet. I'd imagine building a
spam blocking engine on top of a service like webmention.io is an obvious next
step if/when this becomes an issue.

------
superkuh
When I heard about indieweb I implemented h-entry stuff for my blog but half-
way through doing webmentions I realized it sucked.

Webmentions requires receiving x-www-form-urlencoded data. Why they chose this
convoluted and complexity increasing way is beyond me. Embedding (or encoding)
it in the URL string itself would've been infinitely easier for everyone with
no downsides. But no, with x-www-form-urlencoded variables you need to
actually be doing some dynamic scripting to handle it. If not actually some
script listening for that location/endpoint then at least a series of complex
nginx directives and modules to get x-www-form-urlencoded logged with all the
rest of the request. This additional complexity makes running a static website
that supports indieweb standards like a tail wagging the dog in terms of the
webmentions receiver's relation to the static http site.

microformats2 h-entry markup is cool though. Just using class names for html
elements to make some info parsing "standardized".

~~~
epeus
Using a hosted service like webmention.herokuapp.com webmention.io or
mention.tech is an option for a static site, or running your own instance of
one of these (they're all open source).

~~~
superkuh
Lets pretend this is an option and I'll stop hosting my website from home for
the first time in 20 years to use someone else service.

How would you receive webmentions on one of these? It's two variables
submitted as a POST as x-www-form-urlencoded data.

~~~
epeus
You point the rel=webmention at the service, and then show the webmentions
client side with js. Webmention.herokuapp.com example at kevinmarks.com
Mention.tech example at tumblelog.xyz

------
dredds
3 links to 3 docs all with the same title, so requires typing to save them.
W3C "standards".. cough.

